# Dropping the "A"



## lisaulrich (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello, I have been a CPC-A since taking my exam December 20, 2008. I began working for a medical billing company as a coder in January 2009 and would like to know what is now needed to drop my "A." I took A&P, medical terminology and the CPT prep course through AAPC prior to taking my exam and understand that I needed one year of experience on top of that. I will have been working for my company for a full year on January 13, 2010. Does my supervisor need to write a letter and to whom should she write it to? Does it need to have any specific information in it other than the details of my length of work? Thank you so much for your help,


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jan 9, 2010)

A quick call to the AAPC should be able to help.  I have always found them to be helpful and courteous when I call.  If I remember correctly from filling out my application, you do have to send a letter.


----------

